

You Aren't Crazy, You're Just an Entrepreneur - Derrek
http://www.openforum.com/idea-hub/topics/the-world/article/you-arent-crazy-youre-just-an-entrepreneur-pamela-slim

======
aberman
Can somebody please explain to me what a "business coach" really does, and how
one qualifies for that position?

Not trying to be smug, i'm genuinely curious...

